# Rosetta kidded d/b twins :-) F1 mini nubians



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well she did it - really without a peep!! She was so good!!!!

F1 Registerable Mini Nubian 

D21 - Doeling - moonspot - SOLD




























D22 - buckling - polled - for sale


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats they are lookers!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOVE the last pic of the girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Cute kids, congrats!


----------



## cbairrogers (Feb 23, 2013)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

They are adorable..Congrads!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Love love love that coloring!!


----------

